# OPI Mini Halloween Kit for 2009: Tattoo Ta-Boo!



## Bec688 (Sep 15, 2009)

OPI Mini Halloween Kit for 2009: Tattoo Ta-Boo! 







It comes with four mini polishes and some temporary tattoos.





Witch Arm?





Glow-Ink In The Dark (Does glow in the dark!)










Tattoo You Want Candy?





I Love Mummy


source 1
source 2


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are cute, Rebecca!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 15, 2009)

witch arm looks amazing. i wonder if they will release them in full size?


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 16, 2009)

I actually think they are Luce... hmmm where did I see that? I'll find out and post later


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 17, 2009)

they were great.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2009)

omg how awesome are these?! I've never seen BLUE glow in the dark before! I love the black, so shiny and beautiful... and the orange is so... Halloweenish!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't hate me for saying this but i don't like them much, oh they're pretty, but i think i will just get instead the kit from China Glaze. Oh Rosie, China Glaze sells a polish you apply over your polish, like a top coat, and tadaa ! It glows in the dark ! (the name is funny, goulish glow !).


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2009)

cool! I love glow in the dark! Mags that is groovy!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rosie, I have a hot pink nail polish that glows blue in UV light! It's so funky, looks cool at nightclubs or under druggie lights in pub bathrooms haha

This is the colour


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2009)

ooohhhhhh how cool is that! AWESOME! I WANT!


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I will be picking this up. I love the size because I never finish my polishes before they go bad.


----------

